

Jquery.timepickr now released - bdfh42
http://haineault.com/media/jquery/ui-timepickr/page/#d-demo-wrapper-2

======
trickjarrett
I've toyed with something similar though not this implementation. I like the
concept but it still feels odd to me. I haven't had an application that needed
a time picker yet, but when I do this is a very good candidate.

That being said, it doesn't feel natural to me. Sure it's intuitive, but I
still feel a little awkward when using it. Does anyone else feel this way?

~~~
mseebach
I don't find it intuitive at all. And the 24-hour-mode almost scares me; how
can someone doing innovative work on time fail to grasp 24-hour time so
thoroughly?

------
wesley
Fail.

